# Homemade wooden fur stretchers?



## Ruger

I'm starting to get things ready for the upcoming trapping season. I need to make some more fur stretchers. Here is a pic of what I've been using. I'd be curious what you guys use to help improve on the design and ideas.


----------



## prairiewolf

I use both wire and wood. I posted some pics on here but dont remember where LOL. It gave dimensions for wood.


----------



## coyotejon

I have never made any of my own but I would be curious to see what people say about making their own. I am going to pick up some wood ones this year at the convention, heard Grawe's makes some awesome wood stretchers.


----------



## Ruger

prairiewolf said:


> I use both wire and wood. I posted some pics on here but dont remember where LOL. It gave dimensions for wood.


I've been cruising the site looking for your post, haven't found it yet. I do remember seeing it now. Where is the question???


----------



## prairiewolf

I searched all over also and cant find the post. But I did find the drawing I had.
My stretchers are a little diff as this isnt my own drawing


----------



## Ruger

Thanks PW. Thatll for surely help. I plan on making quite a few, hopefully I need em!


----------



## hassell

Sold all my boards years ago, only ever used solid cedar boards with a tapered cedar wedge that went up along the belly, made a couple like yours for using on lynx and wolves.


----------



## furtakerkc

It looks good to me. The only thing I do different is put an upright attached to your crossbar at the bottom that would come up about 18 inches that you can tack your hind legs to so they are very close together. This will give your hides a very square and finished look. If you do this you will have to make sure both of your exising uprights are adjustable at the bottom so you can strech evenly both directions from the middle. I do this with both my dogs and cats and get a much better finished product and also seem to get quite a bit more money for them. It's what they call the nevada stretch around here. Sorry I don't have any pics, haven't figured this *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* computer out that far yet.


----------



## Ruger

Thanks furtakerkc. I do the Nevada stretch also, seems to be what the furbuyers are wanting. You can't see it very clear in my pic, but I have #9 wire hooks coming up from my crossbar to bring the hind legs together. I also put a mark on my stretchers at 40 inches, seems to be the magic # to start getting into some good $ for the furs. It gives me a little bit of a point to strive for when I'm stretching. I'm gonna make a couple with a wooden upright on top the crossbar and see if I, like that better.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Running all Otis Lantham stretchers here and I am really happy with them. Not sure if these pics help any or not.























I just like mine to look more even throughout vs looking like a torpedo. Plus the typical nevada stretch....


----------



## youngdon

Otis Latham...Where do I know that name from ?


----------



## Ruger

Those look like those are easy to adjust Chris, I'm liking the design. Man you've got a lot of cages!!!


----------



## cocoyote

I use Latham stretchers also, great quality. Fast shipper.


----------



## K Trapper

Hello I am New to the site and saw a question on Homemade wooden fur strechers.
Me and my 9 year old son trapp in kansas. We make all are own stretch boards. A great resource is THE NAFA web site. These are the people who will buy your fur at auction. Follow this link: http://www.nafa.ca/wild-fur/resources .
If you download the nafa pelt handling pdf. Scroll down to the last pages. it will give you drawings of alot of common animal strech boards. They work great. There is alot of information at this link as well. Glad i found this web site. Hope this helps!


----------



## coyotejon

Welcome to the trapping forum K! Thanks for the great info!


----------



## Ruger

Welcome K trapper! Enjoy the site and thanks for the info.


----------



## hassell

Welcome K Trapper to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## Jonbnks

Welcome to the site K Trapper. Seems you're very close to me in Kansas. Thanks for the good information.


----------



## 220swift

Welcome to the PT forum K Trapper....


----------



## DesertGhost

Otis makes some fine stretchers. they served me very well in the past, and will continue to do so. If you can make stretcher for yourself, go for it. If a trapper isnt one thing, they are resourceful!


----------



## squirrelsniper

K so what is the width of the boards everyone is using cause I wanna make my own wood stretchers but I don't know what size boards so buy


----------



## 220swift

here is a pdf file from the NAFA on fur handling, it has dimensions for all boards. It's also a good fur handling reference.

http://www.nafa.ca/trapper/Resources/NAFA_PeltHandlingManual_2009.pdf​


----------

